# Transmission Flush



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

i own a 2001 Nissan Altima GXE, i bought it around may 05
i have serviced it regularly (plugs, filters,etc.) . i also had to replace the radiator so therefore all the transmission fluid came out (i think) . The car isn't giving me transmission problems but do u think i should have the filter changed and the transmission flushed just for the sake of it. i know u guys are real smart so thanx in advance


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

1) The Tranny Filter is not a servicable part

2) Just drain the fluid out the large plug in the tranny pan. The normal recommended process would be to drain it once. Refill, around 500 or a few weeks later drain it again and that gets most of the fluid taken care of. Just don't be a fool like myself and take the pan off.

as for being worried about possible problems.... I wouldn't worry. And if you had the radiator replaced by a reputable garage they may have already replaced the fluid for you... but I don't think a flush is necessary unless you think something got in.

Darktide


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

i replaced the radiator myself but i remember having to put a few quarts of tranny fluid in because a lot had drained out of the trans cooler line
are u saying that the tranny filter cannot be replaced


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm saying that it doesn't need to be. It is not a filter per se. It is a metal screen. You can buy it and replace it (though its not easy). But you don't have to. Just replacing the fluid will do the trick. As long as you don't think anything got in there (coolant would be a good one) you should be just fine. I wouldn't worry about it. But if you will worry anyway (like I would) just swap fluids like I described (drain once, refill, repeat in a few weeks or 1k miles). And you should be good to go. I chose not to read the forums before I attempted this and I ended up not being able to change the filter and I stripped a bolt thread out while putting the pan back on. All I ended up being able to do was change the gasket that didn't need to be changed and the fluid which did. So thats my 2 cents worth. If you have any more questions I'd be happy to help.

Darktide


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

thanks a lot , thats what i will do just swap fluid.


----------

